# Setting up after the move



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

So I finally finished my degree and moved back up north. 3 day drive with my fish, tanks and all my crap. Not fun, worried about my gar the whole time, cost me $550 and is near impossible to replace seeing as they are now illegal in Australia. First day back hit the local creek for new wood then got down to setting up the tanks.
180gallon with spotted gar, jungle perch and adopted oscar who is so far leaving the plants in the ground.
View attachment 190254

View attachment 190255


3ft tank with celestial pearl danio breeding colony (100 or so) and CRS and RCS shrimp
View attachment 190256


Nice wood I found but at 3ft wide and 4 ft long is too big for my current tank. Guess I'll just have to upgrade...
View attachment 190257

View attachment 190258


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Tanks look real good and that is one beastly piece of wood.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice and love the wood as well


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I love that piece in your second tank!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful set up man and nice Gar


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet tank my friend. very nice setup and your gar is looking outstanding


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad everything worked out with the move and stuff.
Tanks look great and as was said thats a kickass peice of wood


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are some sweet pieces of wood. I love the style of the first tank and the gar looks great.
For the large piece, you could always just cut some of the branches at the back down to reduce the width then just put this side at the baqck of the tank so you dont see the cuts, or liek you said upgrade to a larger tank. I think its marineland thats now making 3ft wide tanks which would be perfect for housing that piece of wood lol


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome tank! everything looks great!
Im glad everything went well with the move.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Cheers for the comments, the gar is my pride and joy. When I got my permit I told them I had two with the hope that I would one day pick up another one and that they wouldn't check up on me in the meantime. Unfortunately anyone I know who has them is holding tight cos the value has gone up since they got banned and too hard to replace. Trying to decide whether to put in another jungle perch or throw in some snakehead gudgeons.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

ive heard of people upgrading tanks for fish but never for a piece of wood.lol







lol, but anyways, your tanks look awesome and those pieces of drift do to.









ive heard of people upgrading for fish but never for a piece of wood.lol but anyways, your tanks look awesome and those pieces of drift do to


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

That is real nice! Good job man.


----------

